
MG on Google+ integration : Misdirection, Doublespeak And Bad Decisions - amitamb
http://parislemon.com/post/15664060982/misdirection-doublespeak-non-answers-and-straight-up
======
mvikramaditya
I wonder if the author realizes that Twitter and Facebook ask the Google
crawler not to crawl their data which conforms to the rules:

<https://twitter.com/robots.txt> Disallow: /search Disallow: / _? Disallow: /_
/with_friends

Similar rules apply for Facebook as well. This is why the deal between Google
and Twitter was needed in the first place. Given that Twitter cancelled the
deal and not Google, I don't see any other way for Google to get into social
search other than beg Facebook and Twitter for access to their data again.

------
ryandvm
The great thing about MG Gruber is that you don't even need to read the posts
to know whether it's going to be a Google-bashing. I love that sort of
consistency with my morning coffee.

